
Open Source Matters: MySQL Moves Closer to Closed - darkduck
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/mysql-closer-to-closed
======
dazzawazza
What I don't understand about this is: If it's released under an open source
license why does anyone care what oracle does? Just fork it and move on.

If it's that the core developers are stuck in Oracle then why don't all the
big players that use MySQL create a fund to employ them and problem solved.

Is there more going on that I don't see?

~~~
Udo
I was wondering the same thing. There are promising open source forks, for
example MariaDB (<http://mariadb.org/>) which works perfectly as a drop-in
replacement for MySQL and it has additional features.

